# EInfache PHP-Galerie



## lUpuS (6. September 2004)

Horrido,
ich suche folgendes:

EIne einfache PHP Galerie in der ein Bild zu sehen ist, auf klick auf das Bild wechselt das Bild, zudem kann man noch auf "vor" und "zurück" klicken. Das Skript sollte die Bilder automatisch aus einem Ordner einlesen.

Gruß


----------



## Ben Ben (6. September 2004)

Viel Spaß noch beim Suchen.   
http://www.google.de
http://www.hotscripts.com


----------



## lUpuS (6. September 2004)

Wenn ich bisher nicht gesucht hätte, hätte ich auch nicht hier gepostet, allerdings habe ich bisher nur Galerien mit Thumbnails oder Galerien die nicht so aufgebaut waren gefunden.


----------



## Ben Ben (6. September 2004)

Es gibt eben nicht immer alles kostenlos. 
Und wenn die Punkte die die Software zu erfüllen hat so wichtig sind muss man sich eben mal Gedanken machen ob es so wichtig ist das man bereit ist für eine Neuentwicklung oder die Modifikation einer vorhandenen Software zu bezahlen oder eben Abstriche macht und das kostenlose Produkt wählt...


----------



## shutdown (6. September 2004)

Und, schon mal drangedacht, selbst was zu schreiben? 

Als kleine Anregung:

```
<?php

$number = $_GET['bild'];

echo "<img src=\"./bilder/bild$number.jpg\">";

echo "<a href=\"./selbst.php?bild=$number-1\">Zurück</a>";

?>
```
So und über den Vor-Button und den Link am Bild machste dir jetzt mal selbst Gedanken

cu shutdown


----------



## lUpuS (7. September 2004)

Würds ja selber schreiben, wenn ich könnte.

Bei Deiner "Anregung" heißt die erste datei beim zurück Button bild-1.jpg, beim zweiten bil-1-1.jpg usw.

Kleiner Denkanstoss für mich?


----------



## Christian Fein (7. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von lUpuS _
> *Würds ja selber schreiben, wenn ich könnte.
> 
> Bei Deiner "Anregung" heißt die erste datei beim zurück Button bild-1.jpg, beim zweiten bil-1-1.jpg usw.
> ...



Dann bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als dieses Script in Auftrag zu geben. 

Oder es zu lernen.

PS: Gleich im Vorraus: bitte kein "wer macht mir" Post hier.


grüsse


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (7. September 2004)

Hi lUpuS,

hier ein Vorschlag (Bild wird mit "img" in der URL angegeben):


```
$img = $_GET['img'];
$bilder = array();
$handle = opendir("./bilder/");

while(false !== ($file = readdir($handle)) {
    if($file != "." && $file != "..") {
        array_push($bilder,$file);
    }
}

$anzahl = count($bilder);

printf('<img src="%s" alt="Bild %d" />',$bilder[$img],$img);

// oder so:

echo "<img src=\"".$bilder[$img]."\" alt=\"Bild ".$img."\" />";
```

Der Vor- und Zurück-Button sollte jetzt kein Problem mehr sein.


----------



## Martys (8. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian Wramba _
> 
> ```
> printf('<img src="%s" alt="Bild %d" />',$bilder[$img],$img);
> ```



Könntest Du diese Zeile eventuell näher erläutern? 
Ich steige noch nicht so hinter den Modulo-Operator.

Danke


----------



## Sven Petruschke (8. September 2004)

Das hat mit Modulo auch gar nicht's am Hut.
Guckst Du hier:
--> http://de.php.net/sprintf

snuu


----------



## Martys (8. September 2004)

Aha, danke für die Richtigstellung! Jetzt hab ich dies zumindest kapiert.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (8. September 2004)

Wer so eine Galerie noch braucht, hier der komplette funktionierende Code:


```
<?php

$bilder = array();
$dir = "./bilder/";
$handle = opendir($dir);

while(false !== ($file = readdir($handle))) {
    if($file != "." && $file != "..") {
        array_push($bilder,$dir.$file);
    }
}

$anzahl = count($bilder);

$img = $_GET['img'];
if(empty($img)) $img = 0;

if($img > ($anzahl-1)) {
	echo "Bild nicht vorhanden!";
}

else {
	echo "<img src=\"".$bilder[$img]."\" alt=\"Bild ".($img+1)."\" /><br><br>\n";
	if($img != 0) echo "\n<a href=\"index.php?img=".($img-1)."\">Zurück</a>";
	echo " | ";
	if($img < ($anzahl-1)) echo " <a href=\"index.php?img=".($img+1)."\">Vorwärts</a>";
}

echo "<br /><br />";
echo "Bild ".($img+1)." von ".$anzahl;


?>
```


----------

